# I'm very upset with Ratings



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.

One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?

I can't stand the ratings. I give people water for free, I have 2 kinds of chargers. I drive safe and am focused. I started chatting and bonding as much as possible. It takes a lot of work to do all these things when I'm focused on the road with people talking so loud it hurts my ears.

This is not fair. A 4 is great on yelp. I have no negative feedback and these arbitrary ratings are unjust. On top of that I drive a nice Lexus with leather seats and I always keep it super clean. Shame on pax for rating me so poorly. Shame on lyft for sending me daily ratings when I know I've done everything I can. If anything lyft should be rated bad for app problems.

I don't have any issues reported for lyft or Uber. So I don't know how I can improve!!! Just think, I can be deactivated for arbitrary ratings when the riders are 100 percent more of a headache than I am. Taking my water, mints, playing whatever music they want, shouting at their friends. This is not fair.


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Look I want to make things right. What's the best way to protest this?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I strongly believe it has everything to do with the area you drive, in some areas pax are very friendly and rate 5 stars, in my area pax are a$$holes and look down on the driver, i am in the same boat and my rating dropped to 4.71 for absolutely no reason.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I strongly believe it has everything to do with the area you drive, in some areas pax are very friendly and rate 5 stars, in my area pax are a$$holes and look down on the driver, i am in the same boat and my rating dropped to 4.71 for absolutely no reason.


This is not fair. We can do everything and the ratings often have more to do with the pax than us. Do you worry about a 4.71?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> This is not fair. We can do everything and the ratings often have more to do with the pax than us. Do you worry about a 4.71?


I stopped worrying as much, no matter what i do there are people who still rate me low even after being very friendly with me, there are many factors in this, and hate to say it, but i think some pax are discriminating and low rate you because of your race/ethnicity. you never know. but after all the effort i put to get better rating, i can only come to such conclusion


----------



## TheAutomator (Dec 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.
> 
> One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I can't resist replying to this... my god are you a whiny baby. Grow up.

How is this not fair? You provide a service and people rate you. Every other driver in your market gets rated the same by the same passengers. The cutoff for low ratings is based on falling below a certain percentile compared to other drivers. It doesn't matter that a "4" is good on yelp. It isn't good in rideshare, because a majority of your peers score higher than this.

If your raiting is below what you want it to be, or below the cmpetition, there is only one person to blame, and it's not the passengers. Keep in mind that a lot of people have blindspots in their personality and behavior. You may think you're amazing, but to people around you, you might do a lot of things that are off putting. Maybe safe driving to you is what a majority of people consider too slow. Maybe it's annoying when you offer people water. Maybe you look at people in a way that makes them want to run away, lol. You might not see it, but other people do. It is their right to rate the service, and yours to rate them. Nobody is being treated unfairly.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Look I want to make things right. What's the best way to protest this?


Climb the outside of the Transamerica Pyramid with a banner protesting Unfair Rider's Ratings. I'm sure it will get some attention on the news.

If that doesn't work you can always try self immolation in front of Lyft's headquarters. It may not help you, but it could help the rest of us... maybe?

Teamplay!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TheAutomator said:


> I'm sorry, I can't resist replying to this... my god are you a whiny baby. Grow up.
> 
> How is this not fair? You provide a service and people rate you. Every other driver in your market gets rated the same by the same passengers. The cutoff for low ratings is based on falling below a certain percentile compared to other drivers. It doesn't matter that a "4" is good on yelp. It isn't good in rideshare, because a majority of your peers score higher than this.
> 
> If your raiting is below what you want it to be, or below the cmpetition, there is only one person to blame, and it's not the passengers. Keep in mind that a lot of people have blindspots in their personality and behavior. You may think you're amazing, but to people around you, you might do a lot of things that are off putting. Maybe safe driving to you is what a majority of people consider too slow. Maybe it's annoying when you offer people water. Maybe you look at people in a way that makes them want to run away, lol. You might not see it, but other people do. It is their right to rate the service, and yours to rate them. Nobody is being treated unfairly.


I didn't say I offer people water. I have water and people just take it. People gonna rate me low for taking my water?

Too slow? I go the speed limit. I can't go faster than what Is safe or what will give me a ticket.

Say what you want. I have many postive feedback and no negative feedback. So you can say I'm starring at people the wrong way but I'm not. I'm focusing on the road so stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Jim Silvania (Dec 1, 2016)

Same shit, different city, ratings with Uber are great, do the same for Lyft as Uber but Lyft ratings are the pits, somethings wrong with the Lyft's rating system.


----------



## gonzo (Jan 3, 2016)

So you ask for suggestions and ideas, and then get defensive when some are offered?

Maybe the neediness is permeating the conversation. It could be a bunch of things, but overall, it's not a big deal. I've seen my rating vary between 4.7 and 4.95. Prime time rates could cause a lower rating, Music you're playing could cause a lower rating. Being a touch uptight in interacting could cause a lower rating. But as long as you're not doing something really off, your rating will probably hover around there and it will have absolutely no affect on any other aspect of your life...

If you posted this genuinely seeking ideas, I don't think theautomator is off at all.

Just try to relax a little bit.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I didn't say I offer people water. I have water and people just take it. People gonna rate me low for taking my water?
> 
> Too slow? I go the speed limit. I can't go faster than what Is safe or what will give me a ticket.
> 
> Say what you want. I have many postive feedback and no negative feedback. So you can say I'm starring at people the wrong way but I'm not. I'm focusing on the road so stop jumping to conclusions.


From your messages, I'm guessing that English isn't your first language. Sadly, these days xenophobia is rampant, and it may just be that your ethnic background gives riders an excuse to rate your poorly. I'm English and I once had a negative comment left saying "hated his accent." WTF?

Don't stresss over this: maybe that your stress and neediness, as gonzo said above, is being sensed by your riders like a dead rat to a vulture, and that may be the reason right there.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I would add...

Being worried about your low rating could cause your rating to go down...

Just calm down and be you. If you get deactivated because of your low rating maybe you weren't meant to do this kind of work in the first place. Which is what i am suspecting.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> I would add...
> 
> Being worried about your low rating could cause your rating to go down...
> 
> Just calm down and be you. If you get deactivated because of your low rating maybe you weren't meant to do this kind of work in the first place. Which is what i am suspecting.


Wow. I like this work. How can you say that?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Wow. I like this work. How can you say that?


Just because you like it doesn't mean it is the right fit for you. I like cooking but know I would make a horrible chef.

Also, GET GIVING AWAY FREE STUFF


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Given that many rides, Drider, low ratings are gonna happen. Just let it go brodder. Nutton you can do. And as stated above, being relaxed really does raise your ratings.

It all OK. Don't let it stress you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Just because you like it doesn't mean it is the right fit for you. I like cooking but know I would make a horrible chef.
> 
> Also, GET GIVING AWAY FREE STUFF


How much money you earn last week?


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How much money you earn last week?


Does it matter how much I earned last week? How is that relevant to your rating dropping 0.01? Dude come on 0.01 is nothing.

I didn't really drive last week because I had obligations that took precedent.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Does it matter how much I earned last week? How is that relevant to your rating dropping 0.01? Dude come on 0.01 is nothing.
> 
> I didn't really drive last week because I had obligations that took precedent.


So my ratings dropped only .01 and you are saying it's not for me.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So my ratings dropped only .01 and you are saying it's not for me.


He's saying it's not for everybody. If you get paranoid and be worked up about ratings, it will haunt you. But just let it be, my ratings go up and down. Been a 5☆ but also been a 4.6☆.

I agree with the others here too. Don't offer anything to rider, unless really needed. You say you dont offer anything, but having a bottled water out in the open, says "Take me, I'm free"

I usually offer water to drunks that really need it and/or to people that asks for it or clears their throat. And my water is in my trunk. If someone asks, I let them know it's in my trunk and I can stop if they want me to.


----------



## Mango Tango (Sep 9, 2016)

hey dude. I pretty much educate my guests about the ratings before they exit. just tell them 5 Stars is thumbs up and 4 Stars is thumbs down. 3 or less you won't see the driver again. tell them that drivers Rate passengers too. most do not know . I only drive daytime on lyft. I very seldom get more than one in the car because they are usually going to work. stop driving your lexus. I have one too but rideshare is not for fancy cars. they get torn up. downsize for rideshare and don't give away free stuff.don't let them listen to their music.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.
> 
> One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?
> 
> ...


Frankly, the best advice is what Lyfty said. Passengers in San Francisco are self-absorbed, self-important, cheapskates who are likely to rate you lower just because there's traffic and it took too long or they took a Line when they were already running late and so on. *I had one guy tell me he thinks that no driver rates a 5 because there's always room for improvement.* These are the people you are dealing with. You can't do anything thing about it but just know your ratings average is based on the last 100 ratings.

Also, stop giving away water. You don't need to do that, and in fact, we don't get paid enough for you to afford to do that. I have a 4.98 rating and don't give away water, don't let people play dj, but will let people charge their phones if needed.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.
> 
> One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone "maintains" any rating.It flunctuates and you won't be able to please everyone.Ive had a 4.98 since last Tuesday and yesterday I encountered one of those "overly entitled" pax so I had to put him in his place...this morning, my rating is at 4.96 ...It happens and I will get it up again.I gave him a 3 so we aren't paired together again so he's no longer my headache...life goes on


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

TheAutomator said:


>


Yaaaaasssssssss


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I didn't say I offer people water. I have water and people just take it. People gonna rate me low for taking my water?
> 
> Too slow? I go the speed limit. I can't go faster than what Is safe or what will give me a ticket.
> 
> Say what you want. I have many postive feedback and no negative feedback. So you can say I'm starring at people the wrong way but I'm not. I'm focusing on the road so stop jumping to conclusions.


If the water is too cold or warm they will downgrade you. 
Do as I do, don't offer anything, not even a phone charger. Just say hi when they get in and then shut the pipe hole, take them to their destination and say have a nice day. Trust me I have 500+ trips and 4.9


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Take everyone's advice, Don't offer nothing, The rating system is ridiculous but I never worry about it, Why? Because both uber/lyft rates are so low and in my opinion buying amenities for cheap skate passengers is just not worth it. I keep it real with all my passengers and educate them on how the rating system works, when I get a arrogant passenger I also put them in there place, We are driving our personal vehicles and we decide what goes on in our cars...Rate the passengers accordingly.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Also, One thing to always keep in mind is uber/lyft is more rider friendly than driver friendly. If you want my real opinion the riders are getting the deal of a lifetime getting in a nice car and paying less than $4.00 per ride.


----------



## Malibu Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

oh come on. don't worry about ratings. you'll get good ratings then there will be the select idiots who won't be happy.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Uh....assuming that wall of text is true, why would you not go the route the PAX wanted? They don't want to go on a freeway, don't, it's pretty simple. There's no policy requiring you to follow anything route-wise


----------



## Malibu Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Uh....assuming that wall of text is true, why would you not go the route the PAX wanted? They don't want to go on a freeway, don't, it's pretty simple. There's no policy requiring you to follow anything route-wise


Uh you're in Vegas. perhaps you don't know the route the rider wanted to take was 1 hour and 10 miles shorter compared to 20 minutes on the freeway.

This isn't the Vegas strip.

And we have FIXED FARES here in LA. Rider pays a fixed fare; usually the longest route taken by other drivers, and if i take her route, I'm in traffic much longer and getting paid way less while she still pays her fixed amount.

Again, you're in a crappy market. So you have no choice but to be a whipping boy for your pax. Not us here

So with your logic, you want me to take a pay cut while taking the streets and spending much more time with this witch? With that logic, you want me to stop at every red light hitting my brakes? You go on and take a paycut while we LA drivers make a profit.


----------



## Malibu Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

Oober Pooper

I found more clueless drivers ^^^


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Malibu Joe said:


> Uh you're in Vegas. perhaps you don't know the route the rider wanted to take was 1 hour and 10 miles shorter compared to 20 minutes on the freeway.
> 
> This isn't the Vegas strip.
> 
> ...


First off, plenty of freeway here. Granted it's not LA, no, and for it to be THAT much of a difference between freeway and not wouldn't happen here. Maybe 20 minutes but certainly not an hour.
And I suppose if the PAX are paying fix rates that's a different story and I would certainly agree with not wanting to take the ride, but it's still not Lyft policy that you have to follow the app's GPS -- now of course, it could be YOUR policy, and if you said something like "company policy" I can very much stand behind that.

But I'm curious how the PAX could have rated you in the first place if you didn't take the ride in the first place?


----------



## Malibu Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> First off, plenty of freeway here. Granted it's not LA, no, and for it to be THAT much of a difference between freeway and not wouldn't happen here. Maybe 20 minutes but certainly not an hour.
> And I suppose if the PAX are paying fix rates that's a different story and I would certainly agree with not wanting to take the ride, but it's still not Lyft policy that you have to follow the app's GPS -- now of course, it could be YOUR policy, and if you said something like "company policy" I can very much stand behind that.
> 
> But I'm curious how the PAX could have rated you in the first place if you didn't take the ride in the first place?


Stick to vegas and your high horse. Again, it's fix price.

and uh. I kicked her out of my car after two blocks. what else do you want to know mr. almighty?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Uh....assuming that wall of text is true, why would you not go the route the PAX wanted? They don't want to go on a freeway, don't, it's pretty simple. There's no policy requiring you to follow anything route-wise


This fear of cray cray customers is more wise caution than discrimination


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> This is not fair.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Malibu Joe said:


> Stick to vegas and your high horse. Again, it's fix price.


Uh....apparently you have reading comprehension problems. Try reading my second paragraph again.


----------



## Malibu Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Uh....apparently you have reading comprehension problems. Try reading my second paragraph again.


So if it's MY Policy, what's your point? Apparently you're in the business of LOSING money by being a yes man. Obviously it was a talk off so she could shut her yap and let me drive and MAKE MONEY while she still pays a fixed fare. She obviously thought she was saving money by taking 1 hour side street with 10 miles shorter rider rather than taking a 20 minute open freeway drive.

So go ahead and lose money and leave the money making to those who knows how to do it


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. . This is not fair.


Nobody cares about your rating, stop worrying! Worry about your earnings and tips.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.
> 
> One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?
> 
> ...


Tell ya what,dont be to alarmed about ratings.They go up and down,depends on your area and the paxs moods. Keep a smile on ya face say a good greeting wiith not an over bearing tone. Dont engage in unnecessary converstaion.Listen to pax instruction,dont offer WATER or MINTS to paxs, majority/minority whichever think its a bribe for a 5* ratings,LOL I hasve been mocked because I offerd MINTS , calledw a peadephile or some sort of twisted demented psychy affected old man.Just greet kindly,keep silent,respond when spoken to on the subject and try to be subjective!!!!!dont criticise or discuss previous paxs or Uber in general,drive safely,no distractions,dont fiddle with your phone,no profanity and follow yr navigation and if directed to go paxs way do it.simple things and your ratings will trickle up.Try and see what happens


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

actually driver ratings do count


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

If pax ask me how I like Uber, I always use it as an excuse to talk about ratings. They are always surprised to learn that we rate them too, and I let them know that many drivers won't accept pax with low ratings.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> actually driver ratings do count


How?


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Stop worrying about things u can't control. Focus on making money because that's the only thing that matters. 

The laws of average will eventually catch up and your rating will balance out. 

Unless there is something you do that annoys riders like running your mouth constantly. Or maybe you don't navigate well. Is it possible you don't drive as well as u think u do?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.
> 
> One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?
> 
> ...


4.82 is very good.


DRider85 said:


> My ratings dropped again last night from 4.83 to 4.82. 131 rides in. I don't know how some of you maintsin a 4.97. Should I start rating pax fairly? I give every pax a 5 in hope to get a 5 back. But if I knew who was rating me low I would return the favor.
> 
> One girl last night was mad at the app and then mad about taking line. Will pax know if you rate them bad?
> 
> ...


4.82 is very good.


----------

